# "Go Away" Sound effect



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Can anyone find/send me a sound effect i need. I just finished making this absolutly gorgeous mourner prop i named Maureen. She Holds a glowing candle and she points in the other direction like for the person to turn away. Is there an audio track of a woman Saying "Gooo baaaack...Go baaaaack!" or something of the sort....I'd like to sound ghost like...kind of whispering in the wind...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the best i could do for you:

Go Home....


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Try this: http://www.findsounds.com/ 

Type in "Go Away" or other derivations...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried that site first TommyHawk. None available there.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I could only find this. I don't know if it can be modified to sound more like a woman's voice.
http://davesworld56.250free.com/goback.wav


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

That's perfect! Its creepy! I love it! Thanks so much, I use audacity so i can modify it. THANKS ALOT HAUNTIHOLIC! >hug<

~`anthony`~


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

You're so welcome. I had fun looking for it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

LOL....Hauntiholik. That's one of mine too. I tried making the voice sound more feminine with Goldwave but it didn't come out so good.


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

I can't wait to see this prop. Will there be any pics soon?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I plan on taking them tonight! ^^ hee hee, I'll put them on a site so you can also hear the sound effect as well. Thanks everyone!


----------

